# 2 Years and still flawless.



## SIRPOP (Apr 12, 2006)

So I've been bagged for about 2 years now, 40000+ miles and loving every single moment of it. 
For a while now my car has been fairly stock, and by fairly I mean OEM MINUS.... not including the bags of course.
Time has come for things to change up a bit and I thought this would be the best place to share haha. 

This is how she sat and sadly still sitting at the moment...






And a little taste of things to come.....


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

very clean keep up the good work!


----------



## Neil patrick harris (Oct 2, 2009)

I really like that trunk setup... I might take a few of those ideas and use them in mine


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Neil patrick harris said:


> I really like that trunk setup... I might take a few of those ideas and use them in mine


This trunk setup is only temporary, it was to make things a bit more tidy than when he first installed it. Nik is a perfectionist when it comes to building setups, a true craftsman. Just wait til you see what he has in store on a few upcoming air projects  And you can check out Jason's (Ultimatetaba) A3 which was also built by Nik and Michel (#Michgo).


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice wheel choice!


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm going on 2 years and 40k+ as well, again without a single issue. If everything is installed correctly, it should be problem free for a LONG time. What are you running for bags? Oh, and I like your wheels


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

can you show where you mounted your switches? just got my set up...looking for ideas.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

im glad that it has been flawless. my setup has been more than accommodating as well :thumbup: those wheels; you'll kill it. :beer:


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

SIRPOP said:


> And a little taste of things to come.....



someone's been saving their pennies haha


----------



## SIRPOP (Apr 12, 2006)

16v_HOR said:


> I'm going on 2 years and 40k+ as well, again without a single issue. If everything is installed correctly, it should be problem free for a LONG time. What are you running for bags? Oh, and I like your wheels


Bagyards all around:heart:. Wouldnt get anything else. I had firestone rears, just recently got the bagyard rears, and I couldnt be happier.



jdotlim said:


> can you show where you mounted your switches? just got my set up...looking for ideas.


I have an EAI switchbox, the switches are sitting on the passenger seat haha, Ill post pics tomorrow of all the wiring for the switchbox.



Colin. said:


> someone's been saving their pennies haha


A lot of pennies haha. Oh so worth it tho.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

good to hear bags hold up over time :beer:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Damn Nik! Didn't know you redid the trunk. Much much better, but anticipating the more "permanent" setup. Can't wait to see the end result!

I think PE is coming back to life. :laugh: I like where this is going. I think everyone just had to break out of their slumps with their old cars and/or get that second wind to break into new territories 

You know I'm one of your biggest followers on this build :heart:


----------



## SIRPOP (Apr 12, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Damn Nik! Didn't know you redid the trunk. Much much better, but anticipating the more "permanent" setup. Can't wait to see the end result!
> 
> I think PE is coming back to life. :laugh: I like where this is going. I think everyone just had to break out of their slumps with their old cars and/or get that second wind to break into new territories
> 
> You know I'm one of your biggest followers on this build :heart:


:heart:

Spring break baby... trunksplosion haha


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

SIRPOP said:


> I have an EAI switchbox, the switches are sitting on the passenger seat haha, Ill post pics tomorrow of all the wiring for the switchbox.


thanks!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

SIRPOP said:


>


They're beautiful... Where on earth would you get stuff like that?! :laugh:


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

Cool trunk and valve set up!

Liking the new wheels.


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

I remember this car. It was haat back in 07. I think you had some slightly baller wheels...oh what were they? schmidts? nah. BBS? Nah. Oh yes that's right. A set of Jlines and dumped on KW V2's.

This thread is awesome.


----------



## SIRPOP (Apr 12, 2006)

:heart:


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

Finally updates! Still loving this thread and this car.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SIRPOP (Apr 12, 2006)

Just a little update.
Dont mind my broken car in the background...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Epic. Now get that bodywork done and let me know how those paint guys are!!!


----------



## SIRPOP (Apr 12, 2006)

Wheels are finally on the car. Im not quite sitting low enough yet, need to modify the fenders.



I also have a question for you guys....
I have an 8 valve setup with a an EAI switchbox, all the valves work except for my driver side "up" when the compressors are off. The only time it does work is when the compressors are on. Ive tried different ground points, but nothing helped. Im clueless at this point. . someone....help....please.


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

I have no idea how to help you with the setup. Maybe there's a short somewhere? or a faulty/diry swtich on your switch box? Got a volt meter to check it?

Anyways, there is SO much poke in the rear. I like it but I thought you were going to go with the fender in between wheel and tire look? 

Nice choice on color too!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

He's just getting started Matt


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

looks amazing what was the specs in the begining and now??? looks great:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## craigerk (Feb 4, 2009)

SIRPOP said:


> I also have a question for you guys....
> I have an 8 valve setup with a an EAI switchbox, all the valves work except for my driver side "up" when the compressors are off. The only time it does work is when the compressors are on. Ive tried different ground points, but nothing helped. Im clueless at this point. . someone....help....please.


is it sticking? hold the switch 'up' and have a friend hit it/bang around it to make it vibrate. If it's sticking, the vibration of the compressors might be jarring it.

My rears were sticking (older valves) and I had my buddy hit them and they would work then not, then work, etc. I just took them apart and cleaned them up. I found this thread on cleaning valves, mine werent the same, but it gives you an idea on how to.
http://www.s10forum.com/forum/f125/smc-valve-cleaning-how-to-237585/


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

SIRPOP said:


>


Dope :thumbup:


----------



## SIRPOP (Apr 12, 2006)

Ionz13 said:


> I have no idea how to help you with the setup. Maybe there's a short somewhere? or a faulty/diry swtich on your switch box? Got a volt meter to check it?
> 
> Anyways, there is SO much poke in the rear. I like it but I thought you were going to go with the fender in between wheel and tire look?
> 
> Nice choice on color too!


Ive only started matt . 

When I first got the faces back from powder... i have to admit i was shocked at how bright they turned out. After mounting them though... I just love how it looks on the car. 



wagner17 said:


> looks amazing what was the specs in the begining and now??? looks great:thumbup::thumbup:


Fronts were 17x8 et53 with 1/2" lips, now are 17x9 et25ish with 2.5" lips
Rears were 17x9 et50 with 1" lips, now are 17x10.5 et15ish... with 3" lips
Not too positive about the ETs I had them milled down and never really calculated the new offsets. 

I got the lips chromed and faces powder coated pastel blue.



craigerk said:


> is it sticking? hold the switch 'up' and have a friend hit it/bang around it to make it vibrate. If it's sticking, the vibration of the compressors might be jarring it.
> 
> My rears were sticking (older valves) and I had my buddy hit them and they would work then not, then work, etc. I just took them apart and cleaned them up. I found this thread on cleaning valves, mine werent the same, but it gives you an idea on how to.
> http://www.s10forum.com/forum/f125/smc-valve-cleaning-how-to-237585/


awesome, Ill try that this weekend. Its really starting to get annoying to have to dump the air out of my tank just to start moving... 



DoctorDoctor said:


> Dope :thumbup:


Thank you sir


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

Jour bumpers are different colors...

Still loving this thread. Any shots of the new trunk setup?


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

oh wow :thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

SIRPOP said:


>


more of this please!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

I will be getting bags within the next year and am also installing them on a daily...

It sounds like you've had success with your setup, do you care to tell what your typical maintenance is? Monthly tank drain? Leave it in the air overnight to check for slow leaks? Any specifics? Any suggestions of what you would do the first time around?

Thanks :beer:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Mike GoFast said:


> I will be getting bags within the next year and am also installing them on a daily...
> 
> It sounds like you've had success with your setup, do you care to tell what your typical maintenance is? Monthly tank drain? Leave it in the air overnight to check for slow leaks? Any specifics? Any suggestions of what you would do the first time around?
> 
> Thanks :beer:


After having Nik build my setup in my Jetta, and doing my setup in my TT now, and also watching him build several other setups, he will tell you one thing to make everything last like his system has... *Do it right the first time*. Can't stress that enough because it will save you headaches down the road. For maintenance, it really depends where you live. For us, we live in SoCal, so there isn't too much moisture that accumulates, but draining the tank every so often is necessary. Other than that, if everything was installed correctly the first time, there is very little in terms of maintenance that's needed.


----------



## SIRPOP (Apr 12, 2006)

Mike GoFast said:


> I will be getting bags within the next year and am also installing them on a daily...
> 
> It sounds like you've had success with your setup, do you care to tell what your typical maintenance is? Monthly tank drain? Leave it in the air overnight to check for slow leaks? Any specifics? Any suggestions of what you would do the first time around?
> 
> Thanks :beer:


As far as maintenance goes, I drain my water trap once every two weeks and fix leaks if one comes up. Thats really the extent of my maintenance. I've only drained my tank twice, once every year since its been on my car. 

I've Honestly have had less problems with airride then I've had with my car these past two years. 

Personally if I had to do it again, I would definitely go digital. The switches are fun and all, they just become a hassle if you daily your car on the regular as I do. Which is why my next mod is definitely going to be E-level. 

If you do it once, might as well do it right. Just buy quality parts, take your time with the install and it'll last you a while.


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

I appreciate the advice, I intend to go digital I'm a little skeptical of the e-level system just because of its technicality. I'm looking at the autopilot digital management so I can have presets of my daily height and steezed out show stance, ha. I'm asuming this digital autopilot is better than the switchspeed analog....

thanks:thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

The only thing to keep in mind about the Autopilot (besides the fact that they look and feel like they came from a Toys R Us) is that the presets are not very accurate. They can vary as much as 10psi when you hit the button, so you would need to tap the controller a few extra times to get it sitting properly. Not really a huge inconvenience, but if I were spending that kind of money on digital I would be pissed (10 psi is a HUGE difference in ride height, it's the difference between being able to turn and tucking half my tire for me personally). Not slandering Autopilot, just thought you might want to know about that before you drop $500+ . Car looks great on those rs' btw :thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Bigger pic of the car. Thanks  :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah man..MORE PICS!! And what's the status on this thing?!


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

this thread does not deliver anymore.


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

still does not deliver. I am now angry at you Nik.


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

Ionz13 said:


> still does not deliver. I am now angry at you Nik.




Super angry Nik!


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

updates.........


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Updates please


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

thats weird i am adding the same size lips to my RS and the everything is the same as your et's 50 and 53 and i was told i would have 9.5" up front and 11" in back?


----------



## SIRPOP (Apr 12, 2006)

Matty Much said:


> thats weird i am adding the same size lips to my RS and the everything is the same as your et's 50 and 53 and i was told i would have 9.5" up front and 11" in back?


If im not mistaken, the barrels on the 17x8 et53s are 6.5" and the barrels on the 17x9 et50s are 7" thats why you're getting those slightly larger widths. To achieve my setup you'll have to put the 6.5" barrels on the rears and buy a set of 6" barrels for the fronts.

if you do need barrels hit up [email protected] He will gladly help you out. Just pm socaldubber. :thumbup:


----------



## SIRPOP (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's a couple of shots from wuste.
I know the car is still not painted, but my turbo blew so that became a priority. Frankenturbo FTW.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

Finally an update!! Haha looking great any side shots?


----------



## SIRPOP (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's a side shot. 



I just realized I need more shots of my car haha.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

Haha yes you do but looking great


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

SIRPOP said:


> :heart:


:heart: so nice


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

Car looks amazing :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

this thread delivers a bit more now. Loving it Nik!


----------

